# Mini Spring Meet - Pulaski, VA - March



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Wondering if there's any interest in a mini meet in Pulaski sometime in March. Looking at either 12th or the 19th, something to keep us going until Jason's big NC meet in May.

Nothing set yet, just wondering if anyone would be interested and which day.


----------



## dmparker5725 (Feb 20, 2014)

I would be interested. I could really use some in person help with my system. As of now, either date works. I’m not sure if I can make the NC meet since that weekend might be a busy one for me.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm interested, unfortunately I've already lined things up for the NC meet and I can only go to one


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

This might just be a couple of us getting together, I realize the closeness to the NC meet as well and that everyone has commitments on some level. Figured it worth getting something out there for VA people to potentially meet up a little more often.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> This might just be a couple of us getting together, I realize the closeness to the NC meet as well and that everyone has commitments on some level. Figured it worth getting something out there for VA people to potentially meet up a little more often.


Go ahead and announce a Fall meet now, and I'll sign up


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Haha I'm hoping to have my garage built and then have something in the fall.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd be interested in future meets. Your a little over 5 hours from me, but thats better than noth8ng.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> I'd be interested in future meets. Your a little over 5 hours from me, but thats better than noth8ng.


If I remember correctly, are you down near Hampton Roads area? If so, I'm actually a good bit closer at about 3.5 hours away, but we've used the Pulaski location a few times now and it has worked out.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

naiku said:


> If I remember correctly, are you down near Hampton Roads area? If so, I'm actually a good bit closer at about 3.5 hours away, but we've used the Pulaski location a few times now and it has worked out.


Yes I am still in Norfolk, hoping to get back into it again this year.


----------

